# Helmet choices...Bern Brentwood Audio vs. Protec B2 Audio



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't comment on those, but I have a poc that I am happy with. It is warm comfortable and feels like it can really save my head.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bern's audio system is pretty lame


----------



## uberR (Feb 1, 2010)

lame...how so?

What would you recommend?


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a Bern Baker audio helmet a few seasons ago, when mp3 compatible helmets were 1st becoming popular. The wires broke the first time I used the helmet and I ended up going back to the non-audio liner and wearing ear buds. Wasted about $40.

My suggestion is to find a beanie with audio and a helmet that can be worn with a beanie & goggle underneath. RED helmets can do that quite easily and look great.

My ex girlfriend had a Salomon audio helmet that the wires broke on also FWIW.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

red hifi with skullcandy + skulllcrushers subs is okay. Its worth the $35 I paid


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

uberR said:


> lame...how so?
> 
> What would you recommend?


it's because of the way they do their liner

ass-backwards


----------

